# Tren Hex Vs Tren Ace??



## S.A.M (Jan 30, 2014)

What is the difference between tren hex and tren ace and which is best to be stacked with test enth?


----------



## S.A.M (Jan 30, 2014)

Anyone??

I want to run a short course and im not sure which 1 to go for.

All Alpha Pharma


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

Tren Ace has a shirter half life than tren hex. You can only get Tren base (half life of a few hours) or Tren hex from Alpha Pharma. So if AP is your choice, then Tren hex.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Its highly probably that that hex will actually be enanthate as hex is very very expensive so lots of labs just use enanthate instead as its unlikely you would notice the difference


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

schonvergeben said:


> Tren Ace has a shirter half life than tren hex. You can only get Tren base (half life of a few hours) or Tren hex from Alpha Pharma. So if AP is your choice, then Tren hex.


I have some apollo hex here to try


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Hex is a longer ester than ace, ace needs EOD injections m/w/f minimum, if you dont mind pinning EOD for the whole cycle get ace, If you dont want to pin EOD get hex

I would only use alpha pharma for hex.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ran Apollo tren hex jabbed 100mg e3d , strong stuff mate , the best I found was you don't get the breathing issues you do with Eth and Ace,


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

Hex is a longer ester than ace.

Ace would require eod jabs

I've used alpha hex and is very good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone thats run tren ace/enth and then runs hex will notice a big difference , hex is by far the better ester .


----------

